# Aer Lingus Frequent Flyer Points



## depression (18 Nov 2008)

I wonder how to get points back dated ?


I have just realised that over the last 5 years I have spent thousands of Euro on flights. Even last year I booked  a thousand euro worth of flights with Aerlingus at least.


Weeks ago I sent an email to the Gold Circle Frequent Flyer programme at

 goldcircle @ aerlingus.com enquiring about my situation


But they completely ignored me.


Any suggestions about what to do ?


----------



## rmelly (18 Nov 2008)

I'd be very surprised if Term & Condition number 1 wasn't that they couldn't be applied retrospectively.


----------



## majik (18 Nov 2008)

The first basic rule of EVERY frequent flyer program is that you can only claim points/miles on flights taken AFTER you have joined.

Were you a member of Gold Circle/TAB previous to taking these flights? If not, then you are out of luck. 

If you were a member but the points/miles were not credited to your account then you usually only have a 12 month window from the time of the flight in which to claim backdated miles/points.


----------



## depression (21 Nov 2008)

Thanks. I might try to call them since emailing doesnt appear work. I ve done some calculations and over the year I spent roughly 4 grand on flights, mostly short European flights with Aer Lingus. I think theres still a few months before its a year since then. I dont know how many I need to buy in order to get anything back, does anyone know how the system works ? What do you get in return for points ?


----------



## Bumper22 (21 Nov 2008)

You don't get much, other than lounge access. And Aer Lingus lounges are nothing like BA or Virgin lounges. Free booze and a few crackers is about it for Aer Lingus. On avg you get 100 to 150 points on each leg of a journey to Europe/UK. You need about 4500 points to get a free return flight to Europe and you must pay all the normal handling and tax charges. Usually if you do manage to find a seat using FF miles, you end up saving very little. Best value is to use the miles to upgrade if you are flying transatlantic.


----------



## Elitist (21 Nov 2008)

You dont say whether you are on the program or wishing to join.

They will only grant points from 3 months back.
Most US carriers go back longer.

They will not issue points for any Flights bought on a sale either.

It isnt a great program.

For lounge access you could do a Prof Drumm and buy an annual entry pass


----------



## depression (21 Nov 2008)

Elitist said:


> You dont say whether you are on the program or wishing to join.
> 
> They will only grant points from 3 months back.
> Most US carriers go back longer.
> ...



I've been a member for a few years. The problem is I didnt input my frequent flyer number every time I bought flights because often I'd buy a flight in a hurry and not have a record of my number at hand. I did however use the same email address each time.  I dont even know how many points I have or if my number was accepted on the times I used it. How does one find out ?
I guess if the advantages of having points arent that great I wont worry too much


----------



## depression (30 Nov 2008)

I can't seem to find this information on their website. 

How are points calculated ? Via the cost of the flight or the type of flight ?


Can anyone tell me how many points are given per flight ? I need to compare the number of points theyve given me with the number of flights I have taken.


----------



## soy (1 Dec 2008)

Its all on the website [broken link removed]


----------



## depression (1 Dec 2008)

soy said:


> Its all on the website [broken link removed]



sorry but the link isnt working for me . Could you copy and paste the info or a direct link ? I get a screen saying the aerlingus session has timed out so it must have been based upon your cookies .


----------



## soy (4 Dec 2008)

Click on 'services and frequent flyer' in the menu bar at the top of the page and click the 'earning points' link


----------



## mariagalway (4 Dec 2008)

They are very choosy about what flights they let you use the points on also, we are flying to Italy in the summer but couldn't use frequent flyer points although we have more than enough.


----------

